# Washer Shuts Off



## iggy07

Aloha,

I have a Kenmore 70 Series model 110 20702 990 that's about 5 years old. It fills fine, then shuts off shortly after agitation starts. It SEEMS like it does this mainly while using the Heavy Duty wash setting/speed (the one for heavily soiled stuff). Usually if I reset the timer dial and set to the lighter wash settings, it will finish the load okay. But I'm not sure if it's the switching of settings or simply jiggling and trying again that is making it work.

I'm worried it will soon stop working altogether.

Any ideas? Thanks for any help!

Iggy
Kailua, HI


----------



## speedster123

welcome
odds are its the timer, this doesnt have a weight control? does it?


----------



## mommabear

Does it stop working for a l-o-n-g time or does it just seem like a long time because maybe you've just noticed it? The reason I ask is because my washer has a soak cycle for heavy loads. It does stop for several minutes to soak the clothes before starting the agitation cycle again.


----------



## iggy07

Speedster,

Sorry. I can't find the manual. Sigh. But is the weight control the thing that would turn off the machine if the load becomes off balance? I don't think ours has that feature. If the load shifts to one side, it keeps going; and makes a lot of noise! 

I'll check the timer. Thanks much!


----------



## iggy07

mommabear,

Sorry, I don't have a manual to refer to, but I'm fairly sure it doesn't have a soak for heavy loads. But would the machine agitate for a short time before the soak cycle?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mommabear

iggy07 said:


> mommabear,
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a manual to refer to, but I'm fairly sure it doesn't have a soak for heavy loads. But would the machine agitate for a short time before the soak cycle?
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Mine does. If it didn't agitate a few minutes at first then the clothes wouldn't be mixed well with the soapy water. 

The reason I brought up the soak cycle is because I often bypass it on my big loads. My dial starts with Super Wash 4 (minutes), then there's a blank area with no dots (graphically speaking) on the dial, then Heavy Duty 14 (minutes), with more graphic dots til it gets to Normal Wash 10 (minutes). I usually just dial it up to the Normal Wash when I start a load. But it's easy to miss the exact spot on the dial and the washer can appear to be stalling, when it's really still got a few seconds or minutes to go with the idle soaking, before the next cycle kicks in.

I also don't use my delicate cycle that often but I believe it also agitates a bit to mix the soapy water into the clothes before stopping for a soak time.

Whether you have a soak cycle or not, it could mean that the timer is starting to fail. But it could also simply mean that you've started it between normal cycling; and the pause is normal for that machine and it just has to tick its way to the next step.


----------



## iggy07

Okay. I started a cycle - Heavy Duty speed, Super Clean setting on timer. After filling, it agitates for about 15-30 seconds, then stops for a minute or two, then agitates again, then stops again. Been doing this for about 20 minutes now. 

Guess it's time to take it apart and check the timer, no?


----------



## mommabear

That doesn't seem right, but I wouldn't have the first clue about the wisdom of taking it apart. Good luck with that.

If it's going out, IMHO, I'd just baby it along until you decide whether or not to have it repaired or buy another unit. Wash lighter loads twice in the cycles that work if they need extra cleaning, etc.

Many years ago we had a used washer that we picked up for $50. Eventually it would get tired and stop the rinse-spin cycle after 2 or 3 loads. I got used to letting it just rest awhile and it would work again...until the next time. Did that for about 5 years and we got our money's worth out of it 10 times over. lol!

Seriously though, appliances are so expensive and I can see why you're getting worried. I'm going to offer some unsolicited advice...buy "used" the next time. Find a reputable used appliance store. They usually give a 30 day guarantee, plenty of time to find out if you got a lemon. You'll save hundreds of dollars!

I love the washer we have now. Bought it about 7 years ago for $100. It really does have the over-sized tub the manufacturers promise these days but never seem to deliver. Mine will handle a king size comforter and do a decent job of cleaning it.

Oh, it would be nice to have a pretty, brand new, top-of-the-line washer and dryer someday, but we're talking laundry here....smelly socks and sweaty shirts. This is not rocket science. :wink:


----------



## iggy07

Thanks, Mommabear.

I took off the timer. It has one of those convenient clip-on wire harnesses. Unfortunately, it includes 30 connectors. I checked it, hoping to find a loose wire or some similar problem that a banana like me could recognize. No luck.

I found a replacement timer online for $100; too much to gamble on that being the right fix.

So...I'll just do as you suggested and just use it as we can until the day we can either afford a new one or it dies and we're forced to buy a new one (maybe USED one!).

Thanks again!!!


----------



## bruiser

Ask at this forum: http://forum.doityourself.com/index.php


----------



## Paulwa

iggy07 our kenmore just quit a while back. I trouble shooted back to the timer. I had several years experience working on these as a Sears tech. but have been retired a long time. I pulled the timer out after finding replacements on Ebay and elsewhere nearing the $100 mark so decided to just see if I could repair the timer instead. I used my VOM to check out where the contacts should close in the wash/agitatecycle.You should have a sheet of Data paper folded up in the inside of the console panel that with close inspection will tell you what contacts close to turn the motor on. When I tested mine the contacts remained open. You should do this with the wire harness completely disconnected and make sure you turn the timer to the wash cycle and have it in the on position. I took a small saw and cut throught the plastic block (containing the contacts concerned with) near the connector end. That way I could disassemble that bank of contacts and remove. Everything will look normal but you want to look at the top row of contact reeds and you will see they have a slight bow in them upward away from the direction of point contact of the upp/outer contact reeds.. I used a closed pocket knife to gently put pressure downward on the three or four central reeds. Don't over do it. Just bend them downward to where they easily contact points when pressed downward lightly. Slip that bank of reeds back into position making sure that aparatus that connects to the motor advance mechanism is seated properly. Snap it all back together again. I didn't have to reinforce the cut I made in the plastic block as it all fit snuggly back together. Be careful not to overly force anything taking it apart or putting back together. Reinstall timer and it should work fine if you bent reeds far enough for good contact.
Paul


----------



## Paulwa

Wow,if I am right I just answered a post that is nearly 2 years old!!! Oh,well maybe somewone can use this info of mine.
Paul


----------



## Basementgeek

Thanks, but I will close it now :wave:

BG


----------

